# June's Challenge: Nude Face



## Sanne (Jun 1, 2005)

time for a new challenge!

We want to see your face look as natural as possible, with make-up! No bright colors this time, but all sheer and pure. 

remember: Less is More!!!

good luck ladies and gentlemen!


----------



## litlaur (Jun 3, 2005)

This is from a while ago, but it's my usual natural look.


----------



## Sanne (Jun 3, 2005)

it's pretty what e/s did you use?


----------



## Chelsea (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## Jessica (Jun 3, 2005)

Grrrr...Chelsea...jealous of your skin....
Will you be so kind as to share what you use?


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jun 3, 2005)

Unfortunately I had to delete some pics b/c my MUA account is filling up! I need to make an extra one or something, so sorry! No more scary make-up-less photo of me lol

Here's my "natural" FOTD:











Close up:






And here's what I used, I tried to keep it as simple as possible.
Face: Revlon Skinlights in peach shade, MAC NC20 concealer, NARS Laguna bronzer all over and MAC Quiver pearilzer (loooooove) on cheeks.

Eyes: No base, Naked Lunch all over lid, tiny bit of Mulch in crease, Shroom on brow bone. Tiny bit of Mulch to line, Maybelline Illegal Lengths mascara, trying extra hard to make it look not clumpy

Lips: MAC Summerfete TLC (again LOOOOVE)

Sorry for being so picture heavy, but this is my first post in the look of the month thingy


----------



## FashionVixen (Jun 3, 2005)

Okay, may I be the first to say that I LOVE YOUR EYES! They're so unique! What a pretty look!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks FashionVixen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I used to hate them so much!


----------



## FashionVixen (Jun 3, 2005)

Okay, so here's mine:

Me, Natural face (EW!)





Me, with:
Neutrogena Blemish Wand (as concealer)
MAC Peachykeen blush
MAC Teddy Eye Kohl
Mary Kay mascara (top lashes)
Neutrogena lash tint (bottom lashes)
Cherry lip balm














 Vicky


----------



## foreveratorifan (Jun 3, 2005)

Lovely ladies!!! very pretty!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jun 3, 2005)

Daaaamn Chelsea why do you even wear m/u? You're so beautiful! Love it!

Fashionvixen you're so gorgeous! I know this sounds weird, but I love your nose! Great look!


----------



## FashionVixen (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SugarAsh182* 
_I know this sounds weird, but I love your nose! Great look!_

 
LOL! I'm glad you like it... it's actually been broken twice and I had surgery over the winter and I have to go see the surgeon again in two weeks... the cartilage is still a little messed up.


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jun 3, 2005)

I love it! It has a nice shape! You look like a celeb or something I can't quite put my finger on it.... it will come to me lol.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 4, 2005)

blehh.


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 4, 2005)

alexa!! too cute!!!!


----------



## MACreation (Jun 4, 2005)

FashionVixen you look a lot like Ali Hilfiger in those pics, minus her horific horse overbite...you r very cute tho! Your eyes look like my boyfriends very HOT!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jun 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACreation* 
_FashionVixen you look a lot like Ali Hilfiger in those pics, minus her horific horse overbite...you r very cute tho! Your eyes look like my boyfriends very HOT!_

 
That's who she reminds me of! Thank you! You're hotter tho FashionVixen!


----------



## FashionVixen (Jun 4, 2005)

Aw, thank you! I still watch episodes of Rich Girls, lol. Alexa- Very pretty!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jun 4, 2005)

damn you ash you are too hot. Jessica: I use all biotherm skincare. I am a biotherm ho.


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jun 4, 2005)

Not as hot as you :hump: hehe. Is that your natural hair color? If so, I am jealous!


----------



## Chelsea (Jun 4, 2005)

ya it is. but u r hotter.


----------



## litlaur (Jun 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
_it's pretty what e/s did you use?_

 
Thanks! Coco on the lid and Deckchair to highlight


----------



## Sanne (Jun 4, 2005)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=1282

I used (all MAC, unless mentioned other)
moistercover in nw20
select spf 15 in nw20
tenderling blusher
brows: charcoal brown, with maybeline clear browgel 
eyes: agnes B. eye color base
naked lunch eyeshadow from lashline to above crease
girly eyeshadow all over crease
era eyeshadow on outer 1/3 of crease
shroom eyeshadow on browbone as highlighter.

and a nude look can't be really nude, if I would do my lips. I never do them anyway


----------



## hp11989 (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, I was going to ask you what you have on your lips! Just gorgeous . . .


----------



## Sanne (Jun 4, 2005)

haha I hear that one a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks Lisa


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 4, 2005)

sanne u r one hot mama!!!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jun 4, 2005)

Groupie you have such gorgeous pigment to your lips! Love your look!


----------



## smiles4c (Jun 4, 2005)

okay, mine 

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=1284


----------



## Sanne (Jun 5, 2005)

thanks ladies! 

smiles: I love yours!!!


----------



## user2 (Jun 5, 2005)

Here's mine:





I used:
Studio Fix Powder
Moisturecover Concealer
Mascara X
Bagatelle e/s
Pollen e/s
Clear gloss


----------



## Heather_Rae (Jun 5, 2005)

OMG!  Such natural beauties on this board!  These are some of my favorite looks of all!  I love the naturalness of the nudes!  It lets your facial features just shine.  Instead of saying "what beautiful makeup" the observer says "what a beautiful girl!"  FANTASTIC!


----------



## doc (Jun 6, 2005)

Great job girls.
Fashion vixen u look stunning, have u used any foundation or primer coz ur pimples r all gone and skin seems sooooo perfect. Can just a concealer make such a huge difference,i would luv to know as i have kind of similar skin.


----------



## odium (Jun 6, 2005)

i definitely have to say that as much as i love make-up, everyone looks so beautiful with simple faces! i can't wait to post mine tonight after work. =)


----------



## jeanna (Jun 6, 2005)

i'm *loving* this challenge. i'm doing mine tonight, posting tomorrow


----------



## melozburngr (Jun 6, 2005)

This is me, nearly naked (my face anyway...  )


----------



## Shawna (Jun 6, 2005)

Damn, I wish my natural look looked that good!  Great job everyone.


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jun 6, 2005)

melozbrngr your picture is so beautiful! I love how you look in it (your facial expression), and your natural look! Good job!


----------



## FashionVixen (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *doc* 
_Great job girls.
Fashion vixen u look stunning, have u used any foundation or primer coz ur pimples r all gone and skin seems sooooo perfect. Can just a concealer make such a huge difference,i would luv to know as i have kind of similar skin._

 
Thanks! Nope, it's just concealer but it's very carefully placed and it took a long time! Otherwise, I wear Almay Healing Complexion makeup because it makes me look natually pimple-free and it doesn't cause break outs whatsoever.


----------



## nyanko (Jun 7, 2005)

everyone looks so great. if only i looked good in natural makeup, i always end up looking sleepy


----------



## melozburngr (Jun 7, 2005)

SugarAsh- awww thanks!!!


----------



## jennylopez1010 (Jun 7, 2005)

ok heres my attempt







=)

dollface cheekstain
rosebud salve
mascara
concealer


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jun 7, 2005)

Jennylopez!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It looks so great good job!


----------



## mac_obsession (Jun 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heather_Rae* 
_OMG!  Such natural beauties on this board!  These are some of my favorite looks of all!  I love the naturalness of the nudes!  It lets your facial features just shine.  Instead of saying "what beautiful makeup" the observer says "what a beautiful girl!"  FANTASTIC!_

 

I couldnt have said it better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nice Job ladies!! You're all so beautiful!


----------



## hellokitty (Jun 8, 2005)

fashionvixen, you remind me of Brooke Burke ( she was on that Dog eat dog show ) you look so pretty, 

Chelsea, your skin is like butter girl !  I am so jealous of you guys !


----------



## glueme (Jun 10, 2005)

ok, my turn! =P






on a totally unrealted note, I've just started using Jergen Natural Glow in medium, and IT IS AMAZING.  It's so amazing that I need to tell everyone!


----------



## glueme (Jun 10, 2005)

smiles4c, i LOVE your eyebrows.  thay are amazing!  i wish i culd tame my eyebrows like that XD


----------



## smiles4c (Jun 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glueme* 
_smiles4c, i LOVE your eyebrows.  thay are amazing!  i wish i culd tame my eyebrows like that XD_

 


 I think you're crazy, your brows look great!


----------



## helloitsjeanna (Jun 10, 2005)

a while back with me and my boyfriend..
i think i just used some studio fix and filled in my eyebrows and just c-thru l/g on lips.. 

i think its a lot more natural than it is nude.. but oh well


----------



## NutMeg (Jun 10, 2005)

Sorry if my pics don't show up, I'm still trying to work this out...

Here is my attempt! I got inspired by looking at the other pics on this forum... And then I had to go play. 

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_...hp?pic_id=1339

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_...hp?pic_id=1338 

All makeup is MAC, unless otherwise stated. 

I mixed Select Cover-Up in NC 20 with Visible Lift Extra Coverage Foundation in Nude Beige by L'Oréal Paris as a cover-up, applied to problem spots with a Q-tip. Then I brushed on Select Sheer Pressed powder in NC25. I applied the Select Cover-up to my cheek planes, in the center of my forehead, and to the tip of my chin, along with Hue-2 Two-Tone Powder in Dynamic Duo by Estey International to highlight. After that, I used a pink/peachy blush just on the apples on my cheeks. I have no idea what brand this blush was, along with alot of the e/s I used for this face. My mum bought me a big case for Christmas a few years ago, and I really don't know what brand it was. Then I applied Paint in Bare Canvas to my entire eyelid, including the lower lid, and corners of the eye. Over this entire area I then applied Ricepaper e/s. In my creases I used a light redish brown, and a darker shade of the same colour in the outer corners, as well as along the inner edge of the shadow. Then I used a light, slightly purplish brown in my crease again, and then a gold on my inner corners, but not right to the corner. Finally, I used a white shadow on the extreme corner, and white liner along the inner most part of my lower lashline. Then I lined both my lashlines with Mythology, and then brushed some of the purplish brown on my lower lid. On my lips I simply used a clear gloss. It was a great deal of fun, thanks for the idea!


----------



## Miss_C (Jun 10, 2005)

This is my little attempt... I just hope the pictures gona look great... or at least better than usual...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















I've used:

Eyes:
MK E/S Rose Mist 
MK Mascara longlasting Black 

Face: 
MK Blush Spices Ilands 

Lips: 
MK Creamy lipstick Shell
MK gloss natural

EDIT: I forgot!!

Brow liner from MK chestnut!


----------



## hp11989 (Jun 12, 2005)

VuittonVictim, you have such pretty eyes


----------



## Demosthenes (Jun 13, 2005)

I finally did one of the challenges!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (Mostly because it was easy, and I could actually go out wearing the look, which is harder to do with Bollywood, etc.)

Wearing only MAC- Studio matte, Hyperreal FX, Dipdown, Baumy Bronze and mascara.  I forgot to use concealer, and fill in my brows so they look all skeevy here, LOL.  That's what happens when I go natural.


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 29, 2006)

really like these looks. so pretty.


----------



## REYNALD0C (Jan 29, 2006)

http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a75...C/DSCN5120.jpg

just click the link =D

i forgot how to post pics ;[


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 5, 2006)

............


----------



## user3 (Feb 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luxurious* 
_very simple...







_

 
I love those glasses!


----------



## june23 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Lurker who's just come out of hiding...*

Hi guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I know I'm sooooper late in the game but I thought I hope it's okay if I post anyway    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Used:

Eyes:
MAC Paint in Bamboom
Sonia Kashuk Powder Partners e/s 18 (Golden Goddess) - All over lid and crease
MAC e/s in Brule - Highlighter @ browbone
Sonia Kashuk Arch Alert Brow Kit
Benefit SpeedBrow (I LOVE THIS STUFF!)
DIORShow Waterproof Mascara in Black

Face:
MAC Mineralized Skinfinish in Naked You - Cheeks

Lips:
MILANI Lipgloss in Dressed Up


----------



## wordshlut (Jun 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SugarAsh182* 
_I love it! It has a nice shape! You look like a celeb or something I can't quite put my finger on it.... it will come to me lol._

 
Yeah, she kind of looks like Kate Bosworth!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 12, 2006)

Ok ive posted this picture before.. this is about as NUDE as i get unless its under the sheets with my hubby lol okay that was to much info lol


----------



## theend (Jun 13, 2006)

hyperRealGurl - I love that look. And you are so stunning. *jealous*


----------



## stacey (Jun 14, 2006)

hyperrealgirl.. i want to hump you. you are gorgeous!


----------



## mzaznimpossible (Jun 16, 2006)

WOW Hypergirl!!!  Gorgeous!!!  May I ask what you used?


----------



## user79 (Jun 17, 2006)

Here's a neutral look I did a while ago...


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 17, 2006)

MissChievous..... i remeber that photo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Beautiful as always


----------



## MissAlly (Jun 19, 2006)

The top pictures are just blush and mascara and the bottom is no make-up.


----------



## colormust (Jun 19, 2006)

ally your eyes are amazing


----------



## MissAlly (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *colormust* 
_ally your eyes are amazing_

 

:: Blush ::


----------



## verdge (May 28, 2007)

this is my most natural "no make-up make-up":







I copied Jay Manuel's "Angelic Glow" ...
stuff I used:
MAC Full Coverage Foudation (wet sponge)

MAC Well Dressed Blush

Chapstick

Lightscapade Highlighter for cheekbones


----------



## yoonjungifer (May 31, 2007)

You guys all look so lovely in nude! I'd love to post my nude look but my macbook's camera quality isn't that great and I don't have a digicam T.T

ps.  btw, verdge: you have such clear, glowy skin!


----------



## sallytheragdol (Jun 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *verdge* 

 
_this is my most natural "no make-up make-up":







I copied Jay Manuel's "Angelic Glow" ...
stuff I used:
MAC Full Coverage Foudation (wet sponge)

MAC Well Dressed Blush

Chapstick

Lightscapade Highlighter for cheekbones_

 
you are glowing! and you have amazing cheekbones!


----------



## pichima (Sep 3, 2007)

verdge, you're such a natural beauty!
your skin looks perfect


----------



## pichima (Sep 5, 2007)

this is me with very little makeup  ...

-Face: I guess it was diorskin pure light mixed with moisturiser+ makeup forever supermatte loose powder + some nude blush I can't remember
-eyes: just some beige eyesadow ( stila) + a bit of black mascara 
-lips: liposan (?)


----------



## lipshock (Sep 6, 2007)

verdge:  seriously, you are my makeup hero.  Your skin is glowing and it's so clear!  Gaah, so pretty!


----------



## ksyusha (Sep 10, 2007)

it's me


----------



## ksyusha (Sep 10, 2007)

ups...


----------



## pichima (Oct 20, 2007)

here's the kind of look I usually wear every day...
I can't remember exactly what I used, but I guess it was smething like this:


face- MAC blot powder and 'breath of plum' blush
eyes- lancome 'darling pink', lancome 'la tulipe noire'
lips- revlon lipglide sheer, sheerly mauve

Please excuse the stupid sad face and the poor quality of the pic!


----------



## auburn (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi everyone,

That's me...


----------



## pepe (Mar 4, 2008)

This is me on a normal day-basis, I'm pretty much a mascara wearing and blusher wearing kinda girl thru the week.


----------



## pichima (Mar 4, 2008)

pepe you look great!


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Mar 26, 2008)

Here we go, my nude face. It's close to what I do everyday for work.

*poof*


----------



## beezyfree (Feb 18, 2009)

here is my NATURAL nude look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




just foundation, powder to set it, eyebrows filled, and some blush


----------



## redscarletamber (Apr 13, 2009)

lipstick : nude pink - avon
eyeliner : brown  - maybelline
blusher :  marble baked blusher - elianto


----------



## aziajs (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## pichima (Apr 25, 2009)

and another one by me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...

If I'm not wrong, I used...:

Lancome concealer
YSL matte touch foundation in Beige (?)
MAC blot powder in medium dark
can't remember wich blush I used^^(Nars orgasm maybe...)


Max Factor masterpiece mascara (black-brown)


Maybelline watershine lippie in 'peach diamonds'







​


----------



## Tahti (Apr 28, 2009)

I hardly ever do nude stylin' ;O
This is the only picture I have of me ever doing it..
I used Illamasqua concealer in 105, and Illamasqua pressed powder in 100, and a teensy bit of MAC Myth L/S..


----------



## pichima (Apr 29, 2009)

Tahti you look so beautiful! I'd love to see this look with a touch of peachy blush and beige gloss!


----------



## sugaMAMA (Apr 30, 2009)

So, I hardly EVER take *serious* photos haha.. No really.. But I am ALWAYS  at least 95% of the time with a nude face. I'm a single parent, work 40+ hrs a week, dancer with a professional group & I am just TIRED and too lazy to put on make up these days.. But when I do, I DOOOO =)

Here is my completely 100% nude face, with lotion of course:




My friend Vanessa (isn't her make up cute??) & myself getting ready for a competition, my make-up is always done last because I do my two friend's before my own ha.

And this is my basic everyday LAZY look:




Usually its:
Studio Fix NC42
Coopertone Blush
Refined Golden Bronzer
Mascara

SOMETIMES:
Blacktrack fluid liner & Ambering Rose Blush

Thats if I'm not lazy hahaha..

Sorry if the pictures are huge, I tried to resize them but its not showing yet.. MWAH <3


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 3, 2009)

this is me, with nothing but green eyeliner on (Avon Glimmersticks, in Emerald I think)
Don't mind my chest discolouration, I forgot to take out the stupid necklace, so my chest and neck got EFFED up!






I love the lighting in this pic, this is before I discovered foundation and such lol


----------



## bambibrneyes (Jun 5, 2009)

Face: 
MAC Select SPF 15
MAC MSF Natural/ deep dark
MAC MSF Gold Deposit 

EYES:
Amber Lights

Lips:
BARE---nothing

Cheeks:
MAC Raizin powder Blush

lashes
MAC Zoomlash in black


----------



## bambibrneyes (Jun 29, 2009)

Face: 
MAC Select SPF 15
MAC MSF Natural/ deep dark
MAC MSF Gold Deposit 

EYES:
Amber Lights

Lips:
BARE---nothing

Cheeks:
MAC Raizin powder Blush

lashes
MAC Zoomlash in black


----------



## CherryElion (Jul 3, 2009)

This is the look i did today and i think its pretty nude!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Face
MAC Studio Finish Concealer Palette Dark
MAC Studio Fix NC42
Revlon Bronzer 02 Sunkissed Bronze

Eyes
Eyeshadow palette similar to the 88 from coastal scents
*Medium Taupe color
*Dark shimmer brown
*Champagne color to highlight
Smashbox Cream Liner Duo Midnight Brown
Maybelline Great Lash Mascara Very Black

Eyebrows
Maybelline Great Lash Mascara Very Black (light sweep)

Lips

MAC Lipstick Freckletone
MAC Lipglass Viva Glam V


----------



## nichollecaren (Jul 3, 2009)

mine

brown eyeliner from revlon,
maybelline colossal mascara
warmed msf
loreal color juice in iced mocha


----------



## mello (Jul 6, 2009)

Thought I would give this a try!

*FACE*
Lancome Effacernes Concealer in Medium Bisque
L'oreal True Match powder W4
Rimmel Natural Bronzer in Sun Bronze
MAC blush in Peachykeen
MAC MSF in Petticoat

*EYES*
MAC paintpot in Rubenesque 
MAC e/s in Shroom 
Sheseido Mascara base
L'oreal Volumous mascara
Maybelline Lash Stiletto mascara


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 6, 2009)

^^Mello, you look so gorgeous! I love the nude face!


----------



## mello (Jul 6, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## A Ro (Jul 6, 2009)

Wow Vicky! I am SO not a natural girl lol, but I LOVE that look. Just lovely!

ETA: Okay I'm a lame ass. I didn't realize there were 10 pages to this thread and got through and commented on the first! Going to look at the rest now.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tahti* 

 
_I hardly ever do nude stylin' ;O
This is the only picture I have of me ever doing it..
I used Illamasqua concealer in 105, and Illamasqua pressed powder in 100, and a teensy bit of MAC Myth L/S..




_

 
You're so gorgeous!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CherryElion* 

 
_This is the look i did today and i think its pretty nude!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face
MAC Studio Finish Concealer Palette Dark
MAC Studio Fix NC42
Revlon Bronzer 02 Sunkissed Bronze

Eyes
Eyeshadow palette similar to the 88 from coastal scents
*Medium Taupe color
*Dark shimmer brown
*Champagne color to highlight
Smashbox Cream Liner Duo Midnight Brown
Maybelline Great Lash Mascara Very Black

Eyebrows
Maybelline Great Lash Mascara Very Black (light sweep)

Lips

MAC Lipstick Freckletone
MAC Lipglass Viva Glam V_

 
You're beautiful!!!


----------



## User27 (Jul 6, 2009)

****


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 8, 2009)

You know...I was just about to post something similar to that ^^^^ basically, I hate you all cuz you're all so damn pretty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...and I looooooove divine. Poor poop-eating queen...


----------



## LisaOrestea (Jul 8, 2009)

I used

Lily Lolo Blondie Coverup
Lily Lolo Peep-O undereye coverup
Lily Lolo In The Buff Foundation
Lily Lolo Flawless Matte Finishing Powder

Benefit Bad Gal Mascara
Mac Shroom Shadow (you can't really see it though.)
A tiny bit of MAC Gentle Mineralize Blush


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LisaOrestea* 

 
_I used

Lily Lolo Blondie Coverup
Lily Lolo Peep-O undereye coverup
Lily Lolo In The Buff Foundation
Lily Lolo Flawless Matte Finishing Powder

Benefit Bad Gal Mascara
Mac Shroom Shadow (you can't really see it though.)
A tiny bit of MAC Gentle Mineralize Blush




_

 
AAAHHHH!!! Your hair is blue! I looooove it! Such a gorgeous color...and you look like my favoritest cartoon character EVER...Stormer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  She was the best...Misfit or not. 

Attachment 9249

And your makeup looks lovely...can't even tell you're wearing any! Very pretty!


----------



## LisaOrestea (Jul 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ForgetRegret* 

 
_AAAHHHH!!! Your hair is blue! I looooove it! Such a gorgeous color...and you look like my favoritest cartoon character EVER...Stormer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She was the best...Misfit or not. 

Attachment 9249

And your makeup looks lovely...can't even tell you're wearing any! Very pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 thankyou!

I have had that comparison made before haha! I enjoy looking like cartoon characters!


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 10, 2009)

me no makeup


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Jan 6, 2012)

I don´t like to take pictures of my face,
  	but here´s one with of my eye.
  	I didn´t use any make up at all.
  	I took the picture when sun had begun to set.
  	It looks like I don´t have any eyebrow, but I do.
  	My eyebrows are just very high because of my deep eyes.
  	Notice the scar high up in the picure;
  	it´s from an accident.
  	A horse ran over me and stepped right over my eye!


----------



## monley (Jul 25, 2012)

^^^ WOW Gorgeous eye color!!

  	and loving the nude looks!


----------



## loveroxie (Oct 27, 2012)

*Here's mine! I used like a white pearl & light brown eye shadows for my eyes *


----------

